# Anyone have any good portrait collage template ideas?? :)



## NJMAN

A client of mine wants an 8x10 collage displaying 8 wallet size images.  Its a series from a recent portrait session with her 1 week old infant (girl).  The collage will show various poses with mom and dad, and also closeups of feet and hands.  

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good ideas for layout and framing of each pic in the collage?  

Im not looking for a scrapbook layout.  Just a nice classy style where the pics are arranged and displayed nicely.  Not necessarily a theme background, but I want the background to look pretty, not distracting.  Im using photoshop, so just a storyboard or nice page layout is all Im looking for.

Thanks for any ideas you can give me. 

NJ


----------



## Ajay

I made this for an extended family member a long time ago. Definitely plain and simple. There is definitely room for improvement now that I'm looking at it again, but it gives the general idea. It only has 6 shots but it could easily be modified for 8. I tend to prefer a square crop for things like this. The family loved it.








I'm going to start working on something like this for my niece too.  I want to explore doing something with a big background image with lowered opacity and other images layered nicely over top...


----------



## NJMAN

Ajay said:


> I made this for an extended family member a long time ago. Definitely plain and simple. There is definitely room for improvement now that I'm looking at it again, but it gives the general idea. It only has 6 shots but it could easily be modified for 8. I tend to prefer a square crop for things like this. The family loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start working on something like this for my niece too. I want to explore doing something with a big background image with lowered opacity and other images layered nicely over top...


 
Thanks Ajay!  I really appreciate the reply.  

I was thinking black too, but wasnt sure.  I didnt want it to be boring.  But on the other hand, black is always classy and never goes out of style.  Thanks for sharing your idea.  

NJ


----------



## Ajay

NJMAN said:


> Thanks Ajay! I really appreciate the reply.
> 
> I was thinking black too, but wasnt sure. I didnt want it to be boring. But on the other hand, black is always classy and never goes out of style. Thanks for sharing your idea.
> 
> NJ


 
No problem.  I agree on black always being classy and it tends to make people think that what you've created is more on the fine art end of things even if it isn't.

This is kind of neat - although I don't like the picture in the center being in color and would rather see outlines around the images - but its another idea.

http://www.scottrageous.com/images/portfolio/picture_collage_couple_wedding_med.jpg

Here's one similar to the one I did, only in white and with 9 images.

http://bp3.blogger.com/_VPh_R2YTMns/Rz5xIBYnz2I/AAAAAAAAAUQ/F7lCOIf-two/s1600-h/blog_collage.jpg

Here's another style I've seen...its on the Dec. 22 entry.

http://blog.xpressivestudio.com/

This one is nice too...

http://www.photocreationsbydonna.com/images/baby_collage_3.jpg


I'm not sure how the rules go about copying the styles - but if it's something anyone can create in photoshop it seems like it would be fair game...I don't know?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  Anyway, I did a google image search on baby photo collages and found a lot of other examples.  Hope that helps.


----------



## zendianah

Hey NJ... try

http://www.ittybittyactions.com/

These are jinky art collages for purchase.


----------



## zendianah

I personally like set 4..  

Its a white border. I like white better.


----------



## NJMAN

Ajay said:


> No problem. I agree on black always being classy and it tends to make people think that what you've created is more on the fine art end of things even if it isn't.
> 
> This is kind of neat - although I don't like the picture in the center being in color and would rather see outlines around the images - but its another idea.
> 
> http://www.scottrageous.com/images/portfolio/picture_collage_couple_wedding_med.jpg
> 
> Here's one similar to the one I did, only in white and with 9 images.
> 
> http://bp3.blogger.com/_VPh_R2YTMns/Rz5xIBYnz2I/AAAAAAAAAUQ/F7lCOIf-two/s1600-h/blog_collage.jpg
> 
> Here's another style I've seen...its on the Dec. 22 entry.
> 
> http://blog.xpressivestudio.com/
> 
> This one is nice too...
> 
> http://www.photocreationsbydonna.com/images/baby_collage_3.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the rules go about copying the styles - but if it's something anyone can create in photoshop it seems like it would be fair game...I don't know? Correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, I did a google image search on baby photo collages and found a lot of other examples. Hope that helps.



Very nice examples!   Thanks again. 




zendianah said:


> Hey NJ... try
> 
> http://www.ittybittyactions.com/
> 
> These are jinky art collages for purchase.


 


zendianah said:


> I personally like set 4..
> 
> Its a white border. I like white better.


 
Hey zenny, thanks for the great tip!


----------



## trieschman

I'd love for you to visit my blog. I am a graphic designer and have a variety of photoshop templates available. The newest one is a collage for six photographs. There are a few free downloads as well - Enjoy!

If I can assist you in a specialized creation, please don't hesitate to ask. 

http://itsplanetjanet.blogspot.com/


----------



## NJMAN

trieschman said:


> I'd love for you to visit my blog. I am a graphic designer and have a variety of photoshop templates available. The newest one is a collage for six photographs. There are a few free downloads as well - Enjoy!
> 
> If I can assist you in a specialized creation, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> http://itsplanetjanet.blogspot.com/


 
Sorry, this is not the place for you to unload spam.


----------



## trieschman

NJMAN said:


> Sorry, this is not the place for you to unload spam.




I am not spamming anyone, I was offering free templates.


----------



## NJMAN

trieschman said:


> NJMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is not the place for you to unload spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not spamming anyone, I was offering free templates.
Click to expand...


It took you almost 2 years to reply to that?


----------



## eric-holmes

Haha, well since we are on the topic. I am interested in this. I find examples but I do not know how to make one myself. Anyone know of any places for free downloads?


----------

